# Trek EXe Review is up



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Trek EX-e [/l] Impressive bike. I thought I wasn't on board with the low power light weight eBike revolution, but these are starting to get my attention.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Good looking bike. Do other brands use the TQ motot?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

2old said:


> Good looking bike. Do other brands use the TQ motot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


From review...


> *It's worth noting that while Trek is the first brand to bring this motor to market, *the brand does not have an exclusive licensing agreement with the TQ group. It's very likely that we will see other brands incorporate this and similar motors in their next generations of e-mountain bikes.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

SkiTalk'er said:


> From review...


Trek is also big enough to invent a new 'mid-weight' category - weight is half way between Fuel MTB and Rail EMTB


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Trek is also big enough to invent a new 'mid-weight' category - weight is half way between Fuel MTB and Rail EMTB


Specialized did this 3 years ago. This motor system just seems more refined and improved than what they are using, assuming it is reliable.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> Specialized did this 3 years ago. This motor system just seems more refined and improved than what they are using, assuming it is reliable.


Specialized invented lightweight category I think, Trek is specifically saying mid-weight (they have a Fazua bike which is lightweight)


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I also saw TQ had a 120nm motor in another bike brand. Obviously not a SL.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Specialized invented lightweight category I think, Trek is specifically saying mid-weight (they have a Fazua bike which is lightweight)


When you say “lightweight” are you referring to the level of power or actual weight of the bike? Because my KSL is heavier than this new Trek even though it has less torque. 

And the difference between 35nm and 50nm is not enough to classify it as a whole different segment of bikes. It will be noticeable on the trail for sure, but still won’t be able to keep up with a full size ebike on turbo/boost.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> When you say “lightweight” are you referring to the level of power or actual weight of the bike? Because my KSL is heavier than this new Trek even though it has less torque.
> 
> And the difference between 35nm and 50nm is not enough to classify it as a whole different segment of bikes. It will be noticeable on the trail for sure, but still won’t be able to keep up with a full size ebike on turbo/boost.


Weight- and I can only guess that the marketing wizards agonized over making up another weight category. Maybe so we can have 4 options? 
Fuel EX
E-Caliber 
Fuel EXe
Rail


----------



## Jakoma4x4 (7 mo ago)

RBoardman said:


> When you say “lightweight” are you referring to the level of power or actual weight of the bike? Because my KSL is heavier than this new Trek even though it has less torque.
> 
> And the difference between 35nm and 50nm is not enough to classify it as a whole different segment of bikes. It will be noticeable on the trail for sure, but still won’t be able to keep up with a full size ebike on turbo/boost.


I believe the “lightweight” refers to the battery. Most EMTB up till recently are 600 plus Mah. There are a few 500 or less they were consider “lightweight”.

Don’t hold me to it. I’m a newbie just been doing a lot reach since I want to get back in cycling… well MTB this time. This the kind of bike I wanted few down the road. When my boys got older and my old body can’t keep up.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Specialized invented lightweight category I think, Trek is specifically saying mid-weight (they have a Fazua bike which is lightweight)


Not really. 
Fazus equipped light ebiked were already a thing much earlier. 

But specialized did a much better job.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I am disappointed by the display. 

My analog buddies really like that my Kenevo SL Mastermind TCU tells us how far (length), descent and ascent and slope.

"Hey Kenevo SL Guy", how high have we climbed? This trail is only 1800ft right?"
or "Get in the same 12th gear as me, how much power am I putting out at this speed?"


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

REZEN said:


> I am disappointed by the display.
> 
> My analog buddies really like that my Kenevo SL Mastermind TCU tells us how far (length), descent and ascent and slope.
> 
> ...


The Shimano motor-Garmin integration is fantastic for this. Seeing percent battery life and estimated range on the Garmin is also helpful.

I don't know if non-Shimano motors offer similar Garmin integration?


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Third ride on the EXe. The power delivery is so smooth and natural. There is still no noise from the motor. Battery life was better than the last ride, but I still don’t think it is as good as my Rise was, but very close. My ride numbers are as follows:

Ascent = 1,818’
Miles = 15.92
Battery Used = 57%

If these numbers hold true for an entire ride to 0% battery, I would get the following numbers:

Ascent = 3,189
Miles = 27.92


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

They really nailed it on this bike. I sure wish they offered a 150/ 160 ish travel version.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Cell4soul said:


> Third ride on the EXe. The power delivery is so smooth and natural. There is still no noise from the motor. Battery life was better than the last ride, but I still don’t think it is as good as my Rise was, but very close. My ride numbers are as follows:
> 
> Ascent = 1,818’
> Miles = 15.92
> ...


Which assist level were you using to get these numbers?


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

jabrabu said:


> Which assist level were you using to get these numbers?


I‘d say it was fairly evenly spread between Eco, Trail and Boost. Boost was used on a longer, steeper trail I ride up and some short, punchy climbs. Otherwise, it was all Trail and Eco.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool, thanks.
It looks like the Fuel EXe is available at some shops in the western U.S., but it won't be available on the east coast until December.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

jabrabu said:


> Cool, thanks.
> It looks like the Fuel EXe is available at some shops in the western U.S., but it won't be available on the east coast until December.


Bummer. After I put a deposit on a bike already allocated to my dealer, I wanted to make sure I was getting the right size. I hunted by phone and internet, every Trek dealer in my area. I was able to find something in every size plus every build level from the 9.5 to the 9.8 XT. Have you done searching via calling the dealers? I was able to find some of the bikes by calling as they weren’t shown on the dealer website. Either way, good luck in your search.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Cell4soul said:


> Bummer. After I put a deposit on a bike already allocated to my dealer, I wanted to make sure I was getting the right size. I hunted by phone and internet, every Trek dealer in my area. I was able to find something in every size plus every build level from the 9.5 to the 9.8 XT. Have you done searching via calling the dealers? I was able to find some of the bikes by calling as they weren’t shown on the dealer website. Either way, good luck in your search.


I see you are in AZ. When i do a search for a 9.8 XT, I find some at dealers in AZ and CA. If I try to order online, there is an option for store pickup or local delivery, but not shipping outside their area. I messaged a CA shop to see if they would ship it, and I got no reply. I haven't actually called them, though. I have an injury that's has me off the bike for awhile, so I'm not in a huge hurry.

I'm in MD, and I did search all around MD, VA, DC, PA, and DE, and there are none in stock, and my local Trek shop said there is nothing in the warehouse for this region. They said that a Deep Smoke one is scheduled to arrive at the warehouse in early December, and a Mulsanne Blue one at the end of January.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

jabrabu said:


> I see you are in AZ. When i do a search for a 9.8 XT, I find some at dealers in AZ and CA. If I try to order online, there is an option for store pickup or local delivery, but not shipping outside their area. I messaged a CA shop to see if they would ship it, and I got no reply. I haven't actually called them, though. I have an injury that's has me off the bike for awhile, so I'm not in a huge hurry.
> 
> I'm in MD, and I did search all around MD, VA, DC, PA, and DE, and there are none in stock, and my local Trek shop said there is nothing in the warehouse for this region. They said that a Deep Smoke one is scheduled to arrive at the warehouse in early December, and a Mulsanne Blue one at the end of January.


Proven method for high-demand Trek products on West Coast, at least:
Find model/size/location on website, call the shop to determine if or when they will have it. Then ask for a 'courtesy hold' until you can pick it up. Depending on luck and timing (and how nice you are) they will usually hold it for a few days.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

jabrabu said:


> I see you are in AZ. When i do a search for a 9.8 XT, I find some at dealers in AZ and CA. If I try to order online, there is an option for store pickup or local delivery, but not shipping outside their area. I messaged a CA shop to see if they would ship it, and I got no reply. I haven't actually called them, though. I have an injury that's has me off the bike for awhile, so I'm not in a huge hurry.
> 
> I'm in MD, and I did search all around MD, VA, DC, PA, and DE, and there are none in stock, and my local Trek shop said there is nothing in the warehouse for this region. They said that a Deep Smoke one is scheduled to arrive at the warehouse in early December, and a Mulsanne Blue one at the end of January.


Maybe because they have to ship the battery separate from the bike????? There are definitely EXe bikes available in AZ. I found 2 different dealers both with medium and large bikes in stock, ready to go. Good luck on your search.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried to buy the exe 9.5 I test rode from local Not Cal Trek center. They don’t even allow to sell the test bike. I need to pay in full and wait a month (estimated time) Till late Oct.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

BigBull said:


> I tried to buy the exe 9.5 I test rode from local Not Cal Trek center. They don’t even allow to sell the test bike. I need to pay in full and wait a month (estimated time) Till late Oct.


My local dealer in SoCal asked for a $500 fully refundable deposit. I ended up buying one they had stock though.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

My Trek shop in MD required full payment to get the one that's supposed to arrive in December. It's fully refundable, though.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

jabrabu said:


> My Trek shop in MD required full payment to get the one that's supposed to arrive in December. It's fully refundable, though.


Is it one of the old Race Pace stores? How is it?

Didn't get to them much since they're not that close but always liked Race Pace.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

FredCoMTB said:


> Is it one of the old Race Pace stores? How is it?
> 
> Didn't get to them much since they're not that close but always liked Race Pace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Yep. I was afraid that when they sold to Trek service would decline, but they have the same great staff and great service. There are lots of other great bike shops around here too.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

I put a 50% deposit on one of their allocated bikes. Bike took about 1 month.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Trek's website is pretty good at showing up to date inventory per size, model, color and how many miles from your house the LBS is located that have them is stock. In So California/Orange County several shops have the 9.5- 9.8 and the sizes, color vary. When I searched yesterday, there were at least 20 in stock within a 51 mile radius.


----------



## aidieb (Apr 7, 2011)

2old said:


> I also saw TQ had a 120nm motor in another bike brand. Obviously not a SL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


I've ridden along side a German bike Spritzing M1 with the TQ 120Nm motor. It's an animal but ridiculously loud, for an 11k ebike I couldn't live with that.
My friend is awaiting delivery of his Trek. I hope it's as quiet as reported. Look lovely.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Loving this bike!


----------

